# Nipple and Elbow Trolling on Sat. 11/14



## rutinvco (Sep 14, 2009)

Left out of Orange Beach around 7:30 Sat. AM with hopes and dreams of something happening at the Nipple. Smooth ride out and a georgous day. We are all sort of rookies at this, but we had practiced rigging the ballyhoo and read all that we could about how it was supposed to work. After about 45 minutes of trolling around, one of the outrigger lines took off and we had a white marlin on the line. Managed to get him to the boat for a few photos and then set him free for another day. Wow, what fun--I don't know who was more surprised, us or the marlin. Trolled around some more and managed to catch a small shark (a really pretty blue color, don't know what kind it was) and have one good hit on a cedar plug. Back home by dusk, and three pretty happy guys having caught a real live marlin. This is going to be very addictive!! Is the nipple area active all year long? Obviously, we have a lot to learn, but that is half the fun. Thanks to all on the PFF that give advice to those of us who are beginners.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Dang, that is impressive.


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

nice job guys! From what I know this is really the end of white marlin out there due to water temps. Have heard of a few in December.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice job! Guess you guys learn quick! Thanks for the report.


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Congrats... was it your first? That is great.

Chris


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Dang go on with your bad self. That makes for a heck of a day right there. If it was the Anglers first I hope he got to take the traditional dip back at the dock.


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice job guys. still waiting for my first


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrates on your White and first billfish. Hopefully one of many to come. You must be doing everything right. Whites can be very pickey. Thanks for the post and picture. Gene


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Congratulations!!! :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

That post givenewbies (like me) great inspiration..

Thanks for sharing and great looking pic..

Jimmy


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats on the white! 

I like nipple action all year long, but the cooler weather seems to make the nipple areas more sensitive.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

nice work!!!!!!!!

the shark was a blue color huh? sounds very much like a mako. also a badass accomplishment. wish you had a picture!


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats on your White. The nipple seems to be either real hot or cold. That's no play on the name. Early Nov does seem to be a good time for Whites.


----------



## SKIFFY (Oct 6, 2007)

congrats!

plenty of guys wish they could say they have caught a marlin. i know i do.

:bowdown


----------



## g8tor22 (Jul 9, 2009)

Good job!!! Still looking for my first:clap


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *Magic236 (11/19/2009)*Congrats on your White. The nipple seems to be either real hot or cold. That's no play on the name. Early Nov does seem to be a good time for Whites.


last weekend's water temp was just about right...from what I've read, ******'s prefer 70-73 degree water.


----------

